# Can Lab Work Results Be Wrong



## Vanguardian (Apr 29, 2021)

I inject 140mg a week on MWF. Each injection is 0.23mL / 46mg. Which usually
puts me in the high 900’s. 

I went to Quest Diagnostic last week and had bloodwork done. Results came back today with total test at 3051ng/dL & free test at 1035 pg/mL. There’s no way that can be the case!

The last blast I did was over a year ago was 500mg/wk and my test was at 3100 then. 

Can this be an error on their end?

I go this Monday to see my urologist for my 6 month TRT bloodwork. Obviously if my test is at that level he’ll surly drop me. But for the life of me I don’t see how my test level could be that high. 

Thanks


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 29, 2021)

My humble opinion is that does seem high for what you are pinning. 

I mean, it's not impossible for the lab to make a mistake. I quick search will show you Labcorp is not perfect.

Given your dose, if those are the results you have I would hope your doctor would have another set of labs done to confirm it.


----------



## Gadawg (Apr 29, 2021)

Ever heard of covid 19?


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 29, 2021)

I would say the odds of them being wrong are extremely low, but  Tell your endo that you would like another test to confirm.  I am guessing at 3x a week injections you are using test p?’

esters matter.  Look at the half lives and your injection schedule and figure out your peaks and valleys.  If I were you I would be making sure I am doing my labs when I am in a valley and not a peak or at least always getting my lab work done the same day of the week.

http://fitnessology.net/testosterone-enanthate-vs-cypionate-vs-propionate-vs-sustanon/


----------



## Vanguardian (Apr 29, 2021)

Apologies on not putting what I was actually taking. I’m taking Test Cyp 200mg/mL

The lab work was something I purchased myself to see where my levels are. My endo likes for me to have my test levels at 700-800. 

As 6 months ago during my last checkup my test level was 986ng/dL. So this time for my own bloodwork, I gave myself the injection of .23mL / 46 on Monday. I skipped the injection on Wednesday and had the bloodwork done on Friday before the injection. 

Thanks for any reply’s


----------



## transcend2007 (Apr 29, 2021)

There is no reason to be injecting test cyp 3 times per week ... 2 should be a max ... 1 time per 7 days is all that is required ... 3 just is excessive ... it is more likely that you've made a pinning error (injecting more than you thought) than lab cor made a mistake ... consider reducing your weekly injections ... and retesting in 30 days ...


----------



## Vanguardian (May 6, 2021)

Update - 

I had an already scheduled appointment with my urologist on Monday. His bloodwork came back with my testosterone level at 886. Which is about where it’s normally at on that dosage. 

So either the lab processing the bloodwork is at fault or the technician drawing the blood is. 

I honestly believe the technician is at fault. Not sure if on purpose or by accident. She didn't do  something all the other technicians usually do. 

Normally all the technicians ask me to verify my name and date of birth on the labels. And then asks me to watch them apply them to the vials. 

This technician did not do any of that. 

So I hate this happened and I know what to do in the future to do to hopefully minimize it and hopefully it wasn’t intentional.


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 13, 2021)

Nonsense nothing the technician does affects your test levels


----------

